# Winchester Ammunition Recall



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

See the website below for full details. The crux of this is:

DO NOT USE WINCHESTERR WILDCATR 22 RIMFIRE AMMUNITION WITH LOT NUMBERS CONTAINING LETTERS XN, YA, YB or YC. The ammunition Lot Number is imprinted (stamped without ink) on the outside of the right tuck flap of the 50-round
box.

"Through extensive evaluation Winchester has determined the above lots of WILDCATR 22 and XPERTR 22 ammunition may contain double powder charges. Double powder charge weight ammunition may cause firearm damage, rendering the firearm inoperable, and subject the shooter to a risk of personal injury and/or death when fired.

www.winchester.com/news/newsview.aspx?storyid=195)


----------

